
Ask HN: Name an app for anonymous text-based group therapy - ravishah
Our mission is overcome barriers surrounding mental healthcare by harnessing technology to connect individuals anonymously to networks of peers who can relate.<p>What We Do: We have built a mobile application for text- and voice-based group therapy. Through our mobile platform, users can tap into a support group with a profile anonymous to other users and receive peer support from others going through similar issues. Patients can receive text-based support 24&#x2F;7 in tailored group chats of 5-7 peers, with the clinical structure provided through scheduled VoIP conference calls with a therapist.<p>We discovered early on that anonymity allows users to speak what is on their mind without fear of judgment, but as seen by the behavior of “Trolls” on social media sites such as Reddit and YikYak, anonymity has a malicious side. Since it is not feasible for a moderator to review every user interaction line-by-line in real time, we developed natural language processing algorithms to assist group moderation. This algorithm automatically detects phrases that are indicative of suicidal or malicious intent, immediately triggering human intervention.<p>Our startup currently needs a name that matches our core focus
&gt;Group &#x2F; Community modality of therapy &amp; support 
&gt;24&#x2F;7 Anonymous (i.ie stigma-free) help to build people up 
&gt;Mental health which is a highly emotional topic<p>Thanks so much, in advance, for your help
======
netman21
Talkit CircleTime HearMe

------
angersock
4chan

EDIT:

Actually...

hug-chan feel-chan sad-chan

------
DrScump
S ave

M y

S anity

------
arkitaip
Grouphug

Hug it out

Hard talks

Groupy

Groop

Theragroup

Theragroupy

Joy Again

Group Therapist

------
pizza
irc

